# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] blue row numbers

## Grannet

I have blue row numbers and hidden rows that won't unhide but I see no
evidence of grouping. There isn't any numbers at the top or anything. I can
manually resize the row height but even if I save it afterwards when I go
back into it the rows are hid again. Does anyone know why? And how to fix it?

----------


## Bob Phillips

Do any of your columns have a dropdown arrow on them? there might be a
filter applied. Go into Data>Filter, and if the Autofilter has a tick mark,
click it and see if this reveals all the rows.

--

HTH

RP
(remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)


"Grannet" <Grannet@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:4B7EE652-6766-46F0-9EC0-D8F6781229EB@microsoft.com...
> I have blue row numbers and hidden rows that won't unhide but I see no
> evidence of grouping. There isn't any numbers at the top or anything. I
can
> manually resize the row height but even if I save it afterwards when I go
> back into it the rows are hid again. Does anyone know why? And how to fix
it?

----------


## Ken Johnson

Hi Grannet,
Is a filter responsible for this.
On the main menu bar click on Data then Filter. Is there a tick next to
any of the indicated filters? If so click to remove the filter.
Ken Johnson

----------


## Gord Dibben

And if no drop-down arrows and Data>Autofilter is grayed out check
Tools>Options>View>Objects

Put a Checkmark at "Show all"

Now do you have dropdown arrows?


Gord Dibben Excel MVP


On Thu, 8 Dec 2005 00:04:20 -0000, "Bob Phillips"
<bob.phillips@notheretiscali.co.uk> wrote:

>Do any of your columns have a dropdown arrow on them? there might be a
>filter applied. Go into Data>Filter, and if the Autofilter has a tick mark,
>click it and see if this reveals all the rows.

----------

